# MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Baseline:
everything stock except CAI.
build thread

















Plans:
everything I do is on the cheap. So, keep that in mind when reading this
- stock 9A pistons and rods in MK4 2.0L block and stock 9A head (~10.4:1 CR)
- SPA mani
- ebay T3/T4 (measured 2.3" inducer 2.75" exducer 70 trim







)
- internal WG
- 3" DP
That's about as far as I've gotten.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Gotta love seeing a 16v in a mk4, especially a turbo one.
Don't go too cheap on the tuning


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Gotta love seeing a 16v in a mk4, especially a turbo one.
Don't go too cheap on the tuning









Tuning will be the most expensive part of the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cough*uni*cough


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Tuning will be the most expensive part of the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cough*uni*cough


What are your power goals?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

glad to see this project taking the next step. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

Subscribed! Cool looking build, definitely original! Good work


----------



## nimbusmk1 (Aug 12, 2003)

Seems so odd to see a 16V in a mk4. I like where this is going.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nimbusmk1* »_Seems so odd to see a 16V in a mk4. I like where this is going.


It's been done before, but it's pretty rare.
EIP had a 99 GTI they were doing IIRC... unfortunately, nice it was EIP, it put down some good #s, broke down, then crawled away into a dark place and started collecting dust


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

I have many thoughts of doing this. Congrats... great work. 
edit: curious what you're going to do for fueling?


_Modified by Jeebus at 3:14 AM 2-22-2009_


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeebus)*

Aaahh, so your going to turbo it...









I've been going over some turbo options myself, to see if its something i should do.
*Subscribed!!*


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

a little downpipe development:








This is the part I dred the most because I don't have the means to fab it myself


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice build!
I have a ATP down pipe already moded for the 2.5" v-band for your e-bay turbo. Maybe you could continue to mod it to get it to fit on your build. if you want to buy it let me know


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Tuning will be the most expensive part of the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cough*uni*cough


amen......


----------



## 2544r32 (Nov 16, 2007)

interesting build, goodluck!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Very interesting to see this engine in a Mk4. I'll tune in for more developments.


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_stock 9A pistons and rods in MK4 2.0L block and stock 9A head (~10.4:1 CR)

Does this mean you're running 9a rods as well? Isn't that a tall-block motor? Def a cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

how much boost are you planning to run with the 10.4:1 CR?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_how much boost are you planning to run with the 10.4:1 CR?


hopefully over 15psi on race gas and a damn good tune....honda boys been doin high comp boost setups for a while now


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_Does this mean you're running 9a rods as well? Isn't that a tall-block motor? Def a cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am running 9A rods, but the 9A is not a tall block. Same block height as MK4 block.


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_how much boost are you planning to run with the 10.4:1 CR?

When I have a hugh fmic and the right tune, I'm hoping to run ~18psi, but until then ~8psi. On 93oct.
For a project update, I'm having a throttle body adapter waterjet Monday and I'll be moving the TB to the passenger side. Also having a T3 oil drain flange cut at the same time and just modifying a stock 1.8T oil return line to fit this turbo.



_Modified by elRey at 3:07 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what managment are you currently using?


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

wait- isn't the Mk4 a tall block like the ABA?










_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
I am running 9A rods, but the 9A is not a tall block. Same block height as MK4 block.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_wait- isn't the Mk4 a tall block like the ABA?











no


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_no

Oh ok.. I always thought they were. I wonder why they went back - those tall-blocks are smooth. 


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_When I have a hugh fmic and the right tune, I'm hoping to run ~18psi, but until then ~8psi. On 93oct.

I know it can be definitely be done, but why not throw on another gasket and some arp studs for that extra margin of safety - I'm just curious.


_Modified by vw_dred at 11:19 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

Some progress. Receive parts.
Worked on oil return line.
Started with stock 1.8T line and used a 5" grinder and removed turbo side flange:
















So I could then press fit that end into a T3 oil return flange I drew and had waterjet cut (will have welded later):
















Then I cut the 90* off:
















Because it needs to be rotated and shortened to fit. Then I have it welded back together:

























Pics as it sits now with parts I just received.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

rey, u work fast bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now, to boost the touareg


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (rychas1)*

is that turbo line gonna be above or below the axle cuz from the pics it looks as though it may be in the way......wait a minute...i forgot i was talkin to the fab master!!!!!! hahahaha....looking good mang!!!!!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That return line looks like it's placed way too low. It's supposed to be placed as high as possible so that it doesn't drain below the oil level in the pan. If the return line gets backed up, the oil will start leaking past the turbo seals and get burnt. I would run a 2L pan and tap the block for the return.


_Modified by sp_golf at 7:29 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_That return line looks like it's placed way too low. It's supposed to be placed as high as possible so that it doesn't drain below the oil level in the pan. If the return line gets backed up, the oil will start leaking past the turbo seals and get burnt. I would run a 2L pan and tap the block for the return.

That's the stock OEM oil line and stock pan for mk4 1.8t.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hence my suggestion to run a 2L pan and tap the block instead.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Hence my suggestion to run a 2L pan and tap the block instead.


late model vws > you
its an oem design and never had a problem with it before hence the reason why hes not gonna change it......all 1.8t engines have it this way....call vw and tell them you think their design wont work when its been like that for 11 years.......










_Modified by dubvinci at 5:44 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

Just to debunk any myths, if the oil level in the pan rises above the point where the oil return connects to it, oil will NOT back up in the oil return line all the way to the turbo. Unless the oil level in the pan/block is as high as the turbo. 
Think of the a gallon of milk:









If you were to pour more milk into just the handle, the handle would not overflow... the level of both the handle and main jug would rise together equally... until both were above the handle.
Same with the oil return line and pan/block.
It's a whole other story if the oil line gets 'blocked' by debris. But like dubvinci said, I doubt VW engineers got 'this' design complete wrong.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

Exactly, I turbo'd a SC Mini Cooper and due to space we used the oil drain as the turbo return. Three years and a lot of miles later everything works great


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I never said it won't work, I know it should work, I was just telling you the best way to do it.
You're using an ebay turbo, the're known to fail/leak/fall apart.
Here's some tips from Garrett... they know a thing or two about turbos.

_Quote, originally posted by *TurboByGarrett.com* »_
Oil Drain
In general, the larger the oil drain, the better. However, a -10AN is typically sufficient
for proper oil drainage, but try not to have an inner diameter smaller than the drain hole
in the housing as this will likely cause the oil to back up in the center housing. Speaking
of oil backing up in the center housing, a gravity feed needs to be just that! The oil outlet
should follow the direction of gravity +/-35° when installed in the vehicle on level
ground. If a gravity feed is not possible, a scavenge pump should be used to insure that
oil flows freely away from the center housing.
Avoid:
• Undulations in the line or extended lengths parallel to the ground
•* Draining into oil pan below oil level*
• Dead heading into a component behind the oil pan
• Area behind the oil pan (windage tray window) where oil sling occurs from
crankshaft


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

^^^^^^well garrets recomendations have 2 other ones in there on what not to do and if the oil line were to go into the block then it would be above the windage screen and it would be almost level with the ground.......so i would rather do one thing wrong rather than 2 and the one thing hes doin wrong per garret is something oem...........plus that line is about twice the diameter of the hole in which the oil comes out of on the turbo.......sorry to kinda trash your thread rey but these are valid points on the design and whether or not you know what you are doin......keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Watching this one... ElRey and his Frankenstein 2.0s are always great.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_a little downpipe development:








This is the part I dred the most because I don't have the means to fab it myself










With some better measurements from car, downpipe is getting more complicated


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Here's a suggestiong... Would it be easier to go to an auto parts store and buy a 4-6ft section of 3" flexible exhaust tube to try and bend/shape on the car to get the best fitment? It'll give you real-world sight of it on the car, and once you have that shape, tack weld some of the joints and then have a shop replicate it.
Sounds a little bit easier than spending hours in front of a computer and taking measurement after measurement.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vw_dred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_Oh ok.. I always thought they were. I wonder why they went back - those tall-blocks are smooth. 

Its all about packaging, they had to fit that 2.0L under the hood in a NB, another reason mk4's suck.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

Very cool swap! keep us updated with your progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

finished the mk4 TB to 16v mani adapter. Had the profile waterjet cut and spent today grinding/forming the transition:


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

Great looking adapter! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

downpipe mockup:









































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























Super scientific way to check alignment and fitment:

















inlet from stock airbox + vr6 tube:
























hot side of IC route.. using 1.8T pancake pipe and smic for now, but planning ahead for big fmic. I still need to verify that the axle will clear the elbows when suspension is compressed.


























_Modified by elRey at 1:36 AM 4-10-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

WoW
This is what I consider a "build" thread.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_WoW
This is what I consider a "build" thread.

Thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just recieved my cold side IC piping via a fellow Vortexer. just a little modification will be needed.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Watching this one... ElRey and his Frankenstein 2.0s are always great.









Oh and just as a Off-Topic, side note.... this is it's older brother:
1990 Jetta with a '02 AZG engine and 02J swap running off AEG ECU.
Plus an OEM K03s turbo (big brakes on all corners like the wagon):
it's build thread



































_Modified by elRey at 2:36 PM 4-10-2009_


_Modified by elRey at 2:36 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you don't mess around rey. can't wait to see this one around on the road, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sin bar)*

I agree this is definitely a "build" up thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Skeil)*

Glad to see the charge pipe is working out for you...I will let you know asap about the other pieces.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

you definitely love some OE parts.


----------



## M3aTwagon (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

started modifying the TT225 charge pipe.
cut it at 45*









then hacked off the by-pass (DV) bung:

















I had originally planned to take one off a standard 180hp 1.8T charge pipe, but why ruin a perfectly good part when the TT225 pipe was already cut.









I'll relocate the by-pass port to under what;s left of the bend:

















I'll have an aluminum bung welded to the inlet pipe right below where the TT225 pipe goes into the throttle body:









Some fine adjustments will be needed after I get a few parts in, but this is close to it will look like:
















Also did some fine adjustments to downpipe... these are what's left after the adjustments cuts:










I'm really liking the hack saw.











_Modified by elRey at 10:20 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

I have a question- I see that you have had some clearance issues with the exhaust downpipe, and that the intake crosses over the turbo before it does a 180 and down to the inlet. Were there issues with mounting the turbo the opposite direction?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_I have a question- I see that you have had some clearance issues with the exhaust downpipe, and that the intake crosses over the turbo before it does a 180 and down to the inlet. Were there issues with mounting the turbo the opposite direction?

The DP clearance issues have been addressed.
There were two reasons for mounting the turbo this way:
1) this turbo on this manifold would interfer with the block a small bit mounted the other way when compressor was clocked the way I wanted. It may have fit rotating it differently.
2) the solution for the cross over inlet was much more elegant than the solution for the charge pipe, axle, and oil return line fitment.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

great progress... maybe I missed this but what are you doing for fueling?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_great progress... maybe I missed this but what are you doing for fueling?

No, I haven't mentioned anything thus far.
Just to get the car up and running, and to heat cycle the setup I'll adjust the wastegate so it's open all the time and run stock 2.0L management.
Then I'll probably close the WG a bit for ~3-5psi on same management.
Once I'm over that. I'll swap the harness, coils and ECU over to AWP 1.8T add needed sensors/solenoids like MAP, AIT, MAF, N75, etc. Still keeping boost really low. And I expect to hit limp mode once in a while.
Once I get it running on AWP wiring and ECU, I'll add 380-440 injectors with VR6 MAF + unisettings. And that's where it will stay until wife gives me back my wallet and I can get intank fuel pump, 550-630 injectors and software.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn rey..im jealous...when i need fab help i kno just the man to talk too!!!!


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

Very cool build thread...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_Very cool build thread...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










x2


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_Very cool build thread...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Thanks guys!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's all down hill from here. Just got all the welding done.


----------



## 85gli8v (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

Don't stop with the coolness. I've almost got the wife convinced to let me build her wagon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It has to wait until the Helios is done, though.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (85gli8v)*

more updates tomorrow.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

Some weld closeups:
















































---------
























---------
























---------
















-----------


















_Modified by elRey at 2:14 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

I couple of weeks back I spent a little time in a machine shop I use to work in and did a few pieces I needed:

I had a ISV block-off plate near FPR so I decided it would be good place for a VAC source:

































flange/bung for IAT:

















1" offset bracket for top IC pipe:








I had to notch the acc. belt tensioner to clear bracket:

















flange for VR6 intake boot that was slid over, and welded onto turbo inlet pipe, then filed down.:




















_Modified by elRey at 2:16 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

I little dress-up:

































































before:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

DV placement:
















Look under IC pipe from Coolant res side:









As it stands now. Last on-car fit test before I take everything back off to mount on mock motor to clean and tighten everything. Then back on for finally assembly.











_Modified by elRey at 2:23 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

awesome build...
cant wait to see numbers..


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (vwtoby)*

Nice work. I love your attention to detail.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (ZeeuwVW)*

Definitely some cool progress!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_you definitely love some OE parts.

Clearly. Great build; what attention to detail.


----------



## SHOUTER (Jan 24, 2008)

*SHOUTERS TWO CENSE*

CAN I GO FOR A RIDE WHEN ITS DONE ?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

Drove the car to SOWO and on the MT. run Sun morning. Car rode great. I have the wastegate adjusted open, so I'm only making 5psi up top. And I have timing pulled back ~6* via unisettings on stock 2.0L AZG management. Just breaking it in.
Finally mock-up to clean and tighten everything before finally assembling it on the car.

































































Turbo, manifold, and DP on car:










_Modified by elRey at 2:10 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

Just a running update....
I've been running ~7psi up top and car runs fine (not ideal) on stock 2.0L AZG managament with VR6 MAF housing and 1.8T 317cc injectors.
I have unisettings @
Primary fuel -> ~ -15%
Ign offset -> ~ -6*
Did some logs and trims are 0.8% and 1.6%
The most timing pull I see is 5.3* and that's randomly stepping on throttle a little from cruise. During a run I see maybe 4* up top.
Inj. duty peaks @ 63%
I only wish I could get a true MAF reading. Anyone know a somewhat accurate calculation on for a VR6 MAF vs 1.8T/2.0L MAF housing reading? I know the VR reads 34% less air, but I don't think that dividing the MAF value by .66 is accurate. Anyone?


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_I know the VR reads 34% less air, but I don't think that dividing the MAF value by .66 is accurate. Anyone?

I don't have any idea, but you would multiply by .66, not divide. 
either way, AWESOME build!!







just read through both builds, great work!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_either way, AWESOME build!!







just read through both builds, great work! 

Thank you.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_but you would multiply by .66, not divide.

Are you sure about that? If VR housing reads 34% (smaller value) less air and then I multiply that value by .66 I get an even smaller value.
If 100g/s is the actual amount. VR reads 66g/s (34% less). 66g/s * 0.66 = 44g/s
but
66g/s / 0.66 = 100g/s

Thanks for looking.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

you are one crazy dude! congrats on making a sweet build sick!


----------



## skidmarkus (Sep 20, 2007)

in N/A form, would this swap work with the stock ecu on a DBW? my engine code is BEV


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (skidmarkus)*

Congrats on the build, but please do yourself a favor and buy a turbo that's reliable, i'd have to see you on the side of the road with such a nice build.


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

Awesome Build!


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Are you sure about that? If VR housing reads 34% (smaller value) less air and then I multiply that value by .66 I get an even smaller value.
If 100g/s is the actual amount. VR reads 66g/s (34% less). 66g/s * 0.66 = 44g/s
but
66g/s / 0.66 = 100g/s

Thanks for looking.

sorry,







I thought you were trying to get from 16V to VR, then yeah, if you're trying to see what it would be from your current reading, just divide
now back to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

nice...you can put in a 2.0 maf and run logs for g/s, then plug the vr6 one in and get a reading, right? what sensor are you using?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (18T_BT)*

Thanks for the kind words ppl!


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_nice...you can put in a 2.0 maf and run logs for g/s, then plug the vr6 one in and get a reading, right? what sensor are you using?

I could, but it would be hard to know how to match stock MAF reading to VR MAF readings. Ingitino angle and other variables need to be considered, not just RPM and throttle angle.

*UPDATE*
played with the wiring a little and now the wagon's running with a 1.8T ECU. Still 2.0L harness, just added wires for MAP, IAT, N74, N259, J299, and VVT solenoid.
Spent the past hour adjusting things on the road with unisettings.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

any codes with the 1.8t ecu? did you just have to wire from the sensors back to the ecu?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_any codes with the 1.8t ecu? did you just have to wire from the sensors back to the ecu?

codes:
16396 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Advance Setpoint not Reached (Over-Retarded)
P0012 - 35-00 - - *expected since I do not have VVT*
17964 - Charge Pressure Control: Negative Deviation
P1556 - 35-00 - - *I don't have N75 controlling WG and T3/T0e4 is only set at 7 psi and it can't boost as fast as K03s*
That's it so far.
And yes, wired from ECU to sensors. It really helps to have extra harnesses. Even just cut/partial harness from ECU connectors. I just removed pins from junk ECU connectors, insert then into my stock connector, and then spliced on needed connectors. I have the VVT, N75(WG), and N249(DV) solenoid valves electrically connected, but not controlling anything. And I put a resistor in for the J299 SAI relay. The only sensors I'm using that I had to added wiring for are the IAT and MAP.

Also:
I was also getting open ignition circuit for all 4 cylinders but no misfires. With 10 mins for searching I found VW issued a TSB #0402 ELECTRICAL SYSTEM that requires an ignition overlay haness on 01-02 2.0Ls. All it does is replace pin #1 on the coil to a direct ground under battery. So, I also replace pin #1 and just run it 6" to a bolt hole on the head and grounded it there. No more open ignition circuit codes.



_Modified by elRey at 9:15 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

I little update. I'm now running a stock 1.8T AWP ECU @ 13psi. I was running out of injector at well over 95% duty @ 5500 RPM on gas, not even on E85 which was above 105% @ 5500 RPM.
First problem I've run into though once I up'ed the boost from 6-7 psi to 13 psi was a misfire on #1 cyl under any moderate load. I swapped coils and found it to be the coil pack. I stole the coil from my MK2 and misfire was fixed.
Plug looked fine to me.
















So, I've put in 630cc injectors with a VR MAF housing to handle E85 and gas.
cool down to install the injectors








Thanks to [email protected] for getting the injectors to me in 3 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








4bar FPR and stock 1.8T 317cc injectors out








stock 1.8T 317cc injectors with USRT extentions (anti-spacers)








317cc vs 630cc








swapping stock 1.8T MAF housing (2.375" ID / 2.75" OD) with VR MAF (2.75" ID / 3.00" OD)

















Cleared trims and adjusted fuel to -25% (as far as I could) via unisettings. I also pulled ~6* timing out to account for the lower calculated load due to the bigger MAF. After running my trims are +0.9* and -7*
I haven't calucated inj. duty yet but looking at the vag-scope while driving it's way down below 80% (again on gas). Once I finish this tank of gas, I'll go back on E85. Only reason I went back to gas was I couldn't wait to turn up the boost from 6psi which I couldn't with E85 @ 105%+ duty. 


_Modified by elRey at 3:31 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks good rey, is that TT225 charge piping on the pass side?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_Looks good rey, is that TT225 charge piping on the pass side?

It is.... or what's left of one


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
It is.... or what's left of one









Sweet man, looks great


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

I tried dialing in more boost (14-15psi up from 12-13) and hit limp mode. Then I went and picked up some diodes. Vag-com now sees 10psi max for actual while boost gauge reads 15psi before I let off. However, I started to misfire again so I cut testing/tweaking short. I hope I just have to regap a plug or two. They are current gapped at ~.0295"


_Modified by elRey at 1:10 AM 6-21-2009_


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (elRey)*

what pistons are you running for this?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_what pistons are you running for this?

stock 9A 16v pistons and rods


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You have an IM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

MORE PLZ MORE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*

Looks like I'm maxing out 630cc @ 3bar and 17psi. I'm logging 88% inj. duty @ 5700 RPM.
I don't know if I can run a 4bar fpr and be able to switch back and forth from 93oct and E85 like I can now.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

nothing new. working on a homemade sEBC.


----------



## 1989JeepCherokee (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (elRey)*

Did you dyno it yet


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (1989JeepCherokee)*

Sweet build!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

No dyno yet. My coils are fine for the street, but once on a dyno where the engine sees more load than on the street, I get misfires. I may try again in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (elRey)*

hey rey.... i have the motor together can you help with the cam gear?
apparently I need a 1.8T ones out of a later model?
also what tensioner am i supposed to be using it appears that the 16V one sits in to far did you use it and then space it out with the 1.8T cam?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (duke_seb)*

later 1.8T cam gear and for the tensioner either a mechanical 1.8T tensioner (which is nothing more than a spaced out 16v tensioner) or the mk4 2.0L tensioner (what I used, but not recommended). If you use the 2.0L one, *don't* pay attention to the arrow. Just tighten it until the belt feels right after you've ran the engine. This will end up being way tighter than the indicator arrow on the 2.0L tensioner was designed for.
You may need to swap out the stud that's in the head to match which tensioner you use.


_Modified by elRey at 4:40 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (elRey)*

when you say spaced out tensioner how do you mean?.... should i just put a washer or something behind the 16V one and then use that?
I already figured on the stud after lining up the tensioner with the belt it was almost off the stud
another thing i noticed today was that I need to space out the coil pack otherwise it hits the intake.....bummer
got lots of stuff done in the last few days.... got some pictures up in my thread


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow, this is awesome. Very nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

I am trying to figure out if you ended up deleting out the distributor and doing a small cam position sensor. There are not many pictures favoring that side of the engine


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2dr16v)*

check the link to the head swap in the first post. I go over it there.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

i want to do this.
Can this be done with stock mk4 pistons and a head spacer from c2?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (raymondlee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raymondlee* »_i want to do this.
Can this be done with stock mk4 pistons and a head spacer from c2?

It shouldn't be any different than clearance issues ABA/16v ppl have to deal with. Search for ABA/16v swaps using stock ABA pistons.


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

Very nice setup. Hope you get all the bugs worked out sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsonparade)*

update.
It is still driven amost everyday. The clutch has been slipping at the top-end for a little while now. I have a VR6/G60 stock weight coming. I also have a TT225 fuel pump, R32 airbox and MAF housing (3" ID) that I'll be swapping in soon. Now saving for fmic, 830cc injectors and software.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (elRey)*

NICE BUILD ReY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

absolutly sick.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (billmongold)*

thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

Just converted to LS2 truck ignition coils to address top-end misfires.
































And added 'T' for venting block


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (elRey)*

hey rey your venting the head and block?
you think ill run into issues just venting the Block to air?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (duke_seb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duke_seb* »_hey rey your venting the head and block?
you think ill run into issues just venting the Block to air?
Nope... Many of us 1.8t guys do it all the time


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

just wanted to say this is awesome


----------



## Scorpius90 (Jan 13, 2009)

Simply amazing


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

very cool.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I want that sticker on the upper charge pipe. Dope Ride, Good work!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Appreciate the words fellas.
TT225 comes with the warning


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

I just swapped out the 630cc injectors for 840cc ones. Thanks [email protected] It will be a couple more days before I run the car on the new injectors. I'm waiting on some exhaust studs and nuts to replace the ones that backed out of the 5bolt->vband adapter on the turbine outlet. Nothing serious, just an awful exhaust leak.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

840cc? when will you stop?!








love the build, been following it.... out of curiosity, why did you chose a VR MAF? any reason you didn't go bigger on injectors from the get-go? 
what kind of boost levels are you ultimately wanting? (asking this because i'm noticing you're slowly stepping up the components & boost with each update)








I know you didn't use 42# injectors, but since you've been playing with boost & injector sizes, i thought you might be able to answer a question i have - how many pounds of boost can one reasonably expect to get out of 42# injectors with your setup without exceeding the proper duty cycle?
awesome build









_Modified by pendulum at 1:14 PM 4-9-2010_


_Modified by pendulum at 1:15 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (pendulum)*

The only reason I didn't go with bigger injectors from the start was lack of software to support them. Or more accurately, lack of $$ for software.
I chose VR MAF + 630cc because I could run that combo with the above mentioned software.
With 630cc + 4bar FPR I was seeing 90% inj duty @5700 RPM and 17-18psi on *E85*.
Ultimately I'd like to see 22-24psi of boost daily, but that might be out of the effeciency range of my turbo. 
what turbo are you looking to run 440cc on?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

looks like I'm out of fuel pump now


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

15 - 16 psi


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Loud fans + stock airbox/exhaust = boring audio


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

For those who IM me about the head swap, the archieved thread is back. (link in first post)


----------



## kewlbreze77 (Oct 11, 2009)

thx, ElRey... been waiting for it


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

A little something for the next dyno 










and a HomeDepot special oil catch can inspired by 2.0t mk2.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

LOL verry nice


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice job Isaac:beer:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

note to self:
PCV research : http://www.britishv8.org/Articles/Positive-Crankcase-Ventilation-PCV.htm


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

great work!:thumbup:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

RedDevil said:


> great work!:thumbup:


Thanks!



note to self:
tuning for better spool research -> http://forums.evolutionm.net/evo-x-...ion-increasing-spool-up-afr-timing-mivec.html


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Just ordered my last two performance parts for this car and then it's finished.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Electric cutout install: 

So, I had a small bit of 3" tube left over from making my downpipe and a (almost) local dubber was kind enough to send me a free v-band flange he had sitting around. I tcked this together a while back hoping to do a dyno run with it. I never got around to it. 










I then started with the piece above and decided to make a y-pipe for an electric exhaust cutout. Picture the turn down above with a piece of stock diameter pipe coming out the backside of the bend. 

I replace the reducer that connects my 3" dp/cat to the stock 55mm cat back 
























































I didn't like the big, cumbersome toggle switch that comes with the cutout. So, I wired two small momentary pushbuttons in a blank on the center dash. This in temparary. I want to have my homemade ebc to control the cutout automatically some time in the future. 





























Some shot of running the wiring 




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

This is how low it sits. The last 2 pictures are where the bottom of both frame rails are at eye level.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh hai Rey. opcorn:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm kind of surprised no one said anything about your dyno sheets that you posted back in May. I'm glad your car is doing well, but the dyno reminds me a lot of a honda sheet. No torque to speak of, and very peaky on hp, minus the 8k rpm. How does it feel driving it, does it feel laggy? 


Edit: For some reason, I thought the blue lines on the 2nd graph were the torque curves  Its not bad at all.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

VWBugman00 said:


> I'm kind of surprised no one said anything about your dyno sheets that you posted back in May. I'm glad your car is doing well, but the dyno reminds me a lot of a honda sheet. No torque to speak of, and very peaky on hp, minus the 8k rpm. How does it feel driving it, does it feel laggy?
> 
> 
> Edit: For some reason, I thought the blue lines on the 2nd graph were the torque curves  Its not bad at all.


 Yeah, those are the NA baseline  

The car feels great out of boost. Remeber it's ~10.8:1 CR on E85.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Installed my final performance part:





































I spent more time trimming the duct to fit just right than installing the smic itself


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

there is no such thing as a FINAL performance part....you will never be........DONE.


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> there is no such thing as a FINAL performance part....you will never be........DONE.


 That's the truth...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> there is no such thing as a FINAL performance part....you will never be........DONE.





vw collector said:


> That's the truth...


I'm sure I don't know what you guys are talking about.....


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I like where this is going! Keep up the good work Rey :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

this build sucks:facepalm:


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

Now we'll see is his homemade Large Hadron Collider will get more electron-positron horsepower...:laugh::laugh::laugh: Or end the world...:beer:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Got some work done Saturday:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

finally gonna try and catch me!...better hurry up


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

geez q, you talk alot smack.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

jettatech said:


> geez q, you talk alot smack.


i do?:laugh:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Looks like big compression... interesting.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Jeebus said:


> Looks like big compression... interesting.


If you are talking about CR it's actually the same as yours 9:1 and a bit of a step down for me. I'm currently at stock 9A CR of ~10.8:1 (or whatever it is in reality).

If you are talking about boost, I don't plan to run too much. This is more for a safety net. 
I hope to run 20-21 daily and 24 if I need too


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Was referring to the pistons, the dish doesn't look that deep and the relief for the valve does. Which is why I thought they were 10+:1 or something along that line.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I wish they were 10 or even 9.5


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

current engine pulled and mounted to engine stand. Now to swap over everything to built bottom-end.

Turbo still looks good. Zero shaft play.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Reason for the sudden change of heart:






































I caught it early. So, no damage to the block. Cylinder wall is not scratched at all and bearings look like they did when I installed them. Only other casualties are the oil pump, pump chain, and tensioner.

Looks like the piece of the skirt got lodged between the oil pump gear and pan and bent the gear off tilt enough for the chain to grind into a bolt on the pump. Chain is still functional, but I wouldn't run it any more. When it happen it cause the chain to jump a few teeth and flung the tensioner out slamming into the pan. It still works also, but again I wouldn't run it. And other than some superficial marks on the pan, that's it.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

honestly how does that happen? dosen't look like it was caused by detonation cus the ring lands are still intact.... think it was a fault from the factory revealed by higher then normal egts?


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

By the looks of it I'd say the cause was excessive torque at low engine speeds, but that doesn't make any sense, since his turbo only really kicks in at higher engine speeds...:beer:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

The piston skirt was machined to fit the mk4 block AND notched for the oil squirter. I believe the crack started at the bottom of this notch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Just lifted the head up with turbo and manifold still bolted on and rolled the old bottom-end out. Cleaned the mating surface while head was hanging. Then rolled the built bottom-end in under the head and dropped it down.

Done.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

The car is up and running again. 15mi on it so far. Just 1485mi more until it's back on synthetic oil.

Did this to the under side of the intake mani while it was out. Not looking for a big difference, but for $10 it was a cheap try.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

87mi and first oil change.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> finally gonna try and catch me!...better hurry up


I doubt I'll ever have the balls to run anything close to 30psi. 
But I do hope to see 400whp by 6000 - 6200rpm. I'd be happy with 380whp by 6K.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

elRey said:


> I doubt I'll ever have the balls to run anything close to 30psi.
> But I do hope to see 400whp by 6000 - 6200rpm. I'd be happy with 380whp by 6K.


i did 375 by 6200 at 25psi...you'll be fine


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats, I hope to have mine fired up again this month. When's it hitting the rollers, and what turbo are you running?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Jeebus said:


> Congrats, I hope to have mine fired up again this month. When's it hitting the rollers, and what turbo are you running?


Is yours down? I thought it was running again after you addressed lifting the head.

58mm T3/T4 .63 ar


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Unfortunately it's apart again . It seems it was too much heat. My intercooler was just not up for the task... worked good at lower boost. It made 300whp at 14psi, but at 25psi it only made 367whp... . 

Doing a few more things to it. The new intercooler is over twice the capacity as the old one, also doing a lightened flywheel, and building new tubular manifold. The goal is 400whp on the 30r on pump gas/meth. I really want to keep this turbo as it's a street car, however if I can't get it I'll buy something a little bit bigger. 

Cooler intake temps, better flowing manifold and the 10lb flywheel should help me get my goals without pushing it.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> I like where this is going! Keep up the good work Rey :thumbup:


Thanks. Anything new with yours? Your was always my benchmark. ( and I could still use some tuning insight  )


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

just got mine running last week on the MS lol


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

elRey said:


> Thanks. Anything new with yours? Your was always my benchmark. ( and I could still use some tuning insight  )


Haven't done much to my car engine wise, just bigger injectors and a 3" straight thru turbo back w/ a Borla XR-1 muffler. I still haven't tuned it yet, I may put in some cams before I go to the dyno. The goal is to max out the 57 trim :laugh:
You're always welcome to pick my brain about tuning theory but when it comes to motronic you know it better than me, I haven't tuned any motronic ECUs..


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> You're always welcome to pick my brain about tuning theory


That's exactly what I was talking about. :thumbup:


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

elRey said:


> That's exactly what I was talking about. :thumbup:


Clamp the wastegate and turn it to eleven...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

vw collector said:


> Clamp the wastegate and turn it to eleven...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Just for clarification, that's 11 on a 0-10 control knob, right? :laugh:

noting for future: 038906051C -> 3bar map sensor


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

elRey said:


> Just for clarification, that's 11 on a 0-10 control knob, right? :laugh:
> 
> noting for future: 038906051C -> 3bar map sensor


 i knew there was a higher one somewhere. Maybe i'll get that one this week and see how it registers...the only problem i see is the maps only go up so high...gonna have to see if i can rescale them to accept the higher KPa reading.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> i knew there was a higher one somewhere. Maybe i'll get that one this week and see how it registers...the only problem i see is the maps only go up so high...gonna have to see if i can rescale them to accept the higher KPa reading.


What software are you running again? I know to recalibrate the ME7.5 ECU it's 2 maps. I'm not sure if Maestro exposes those maps. And even if you were to recalibrate those 2 maps, I'm not sure the ECU would use anything above 22psi it's currently coded for without changing every other map that references the MAP signal. I'm still digging on the subject.

And it's not necessary because I want to go higher than the current 2.5bar MAP will read, but it's not good to constantly use the limit of a sensor. So, I do intend to go ~22-24psi and that's about the limit of the current sensor.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Looks like I'm out of fuel with 20psi @ ~4900RPM on these cold nights. I do have a TT (like APR's) fuel pump in the garage. I hope it gives me a little more fuel.

Deka 870cc @ 3bar on stock MK4 fuel pump (E85)


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

elRey said:


> Looks like I'm out of fuel with 20psi @ ~4900RPM on these cold nights.


Leaner is meaner...:laugh:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I like this thread :thumbup:
opcorn:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

elRey said:


> noting for future: 038906051C (Bosch 0281002401) -> 3bar map sensor
> 
> linearization :
> 
> ...



possible 4bar: (need to verify diameter)


TheDSI said:


> VW Part Number - - - 03K 906 051 (03K906051)
> Bosch Part Number - - - 0 281 006 060 (0281 006 060) (0281006060)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

Really great build!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Thanks. Now help me flash tune this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3761839


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

Hi Rey, 
When you converted your front suspension did you use a TT/R32 steering rack as well?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

No. I ran the stock rack for 40K with the R front suspension and brakes before I swap in a R rack.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I wonder how much power its making now with the open exhaust and bigger injectors. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I'm hoping to find out in the next week. 

updates:

Installed a new, higher quality 15psi wastegate actuator that holds boost past 19psi.
Installed a TT/R32 fuel pump.
I'm looking to make a ~20psi run on the dyno.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Best of luck. :beer:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice ad in your sig Dave. It's so funny that you don't even play by your own rules. :thumbdown:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry for the off-topic. Love this build man keep it up. :beer:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

SMG8vT said:


> Nice ad in your sig Dave. It's so funny that you don't even play by your own rules. :thumbdown:


reading > you


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Sorry elRey, someones' apprently still bitter for being banned off my discussion forum.  If you care to talk about it further Jordan, you have my email. 

Any who, looking forward to your dyno numbers. :thumbup:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Jeebus said:


> My sig abides by the rules of this site, so in other words...GFY!




Nice ninja edit Dave, right back at ya.:thumbdown:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Here's an idea. We all edit our last 3-4 replies and hit the 'delete post' button. Here let me go first.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

updates? how did dyno go?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

> updates? how did dyno go?


In for results.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Hey guys. Thanks for the interests. The GTG /Dyno day keeps getting postponed. As it stands now the GTG is on this Thursday (april 14th).


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)




----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

compared to no exhaust cutout and less boost:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Looks like my cheap TT fuel pump upgrade didn't work


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

And only reving it to 6k... nice work.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Good numbers.. about the fuel pump.. go big or go home :beer:


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

*pump*

i have a walbro 255 intank fuel pump set up and it works wonder!!


----------



## znak (Apr 17, 2011)

elRey said:


> Looks like my cheap TT fuel pump upgrade didn't work



hi, i have tha same turbo on my saab 2.0t.

why do you think your torque fades when boost is constant? bad intercooler + is your head ported?


----------



## coyote121403 (Jun 15, 2011)

Crazy stuff man. I would be happy just to get 200HP out of my 2.slow... Nice work.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Thanks. 

Walbro 255 inline installed. I'm working on converting my electric exhaust cutout into a boost actuated cutout. I'm tired of having to press a button to open/close it.

My boost controller will control a solenoid valve to enable/disable the cutout and turn on the Walbro @ ~ 8psi.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

so did you ever get the exhaust flapper to run off the boost controller? and hows the walboro working out?


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

just got through reading this thread...

great work, elrey!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

any new updates, or am I on an older thread?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

dubidoobs said:


> just got through reading this thread...
> 
> great work, elrey!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> any new updates, or am I on an older thread?


Thanks. No updates. I've detuned it to stock 1.8T power lvls for th time being and running on 87oct just for cost saving (Christmas season).

I want to fab a 3" cross-over turbo inlet and use the R32 MAF and airbox.



notes to self ecu PNs:


VWTechHouston said:


> *2001-2004 New Beetle --AWP,AWU,AWV-- *
> TB/Code ** 01-09-07 TPL#2014376**
> 
> ECM PN#-------------------New Software Level--
> ...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Mk V Golf/Jetta*

*Year And Model**ECU Part*2007 Golf®/Jetta® 2.0T1K0907115H2007 Golf®/Jetta® 2.0T1K0907115M
1K0907115J2006 Jetta®/Golf® 2.0T1K0907115B2006 Golf®/Jetta® 2.0T1K0907115F2006 Golf® 2.0T1K0907115
1K0907115A
1K0907115D2006 Golf® 2.0T1K0907115E
*Mk IV Golf/Jetta*
*Year And Model**ECU Part*2005 Golf®/Jetta® 1.8T06A906032SK2005 Golf® 1.8T (Tip)06A906032SL2005 Golf® 1.8T06A906032SM2005 Golf® 1.8T06A906032SJ2004 Golf® 1.8T (Tip)06A906032NL2004 Golf® 1.8T06A906032RN
06A906032NK2003 Golf® 1.8T (Tip)06A906032LQ2003 Golf® 1.8T06A906032LP
06A906032KP2003 Anniversary Ed. 1.8T06A906032PL2002 Golf® 1.8T 33706A906032ML2002 Golf® 1.8T06A906032HN
06A906032HS
06A9060322001 Golf®/Jetta® 1.8T06A906032DE2001 Golf® 1.8T06A906032DR2005 - 2001 Golf®/Jetta® 2.006A906032DS2003 Golf®/Jetta® 2.006A906032MC2003 - 2002 Golf®/Jetta® 2.006A906032FR2002 - 2001 Golf®/Jetta® 2.006A906032FK2001 Golf®/Jetta® 2.006A906018ES
06A906018ET2000 Golf®/Jetta® 2.006A906018J
06A906018BJ
06A906018BG
037906018A
06A906018FA
06A906018FB2004 R32® Custom CAM flash022906032CN2004 R32® (VF Engineering SC Kit)022906032EG2004 R32®022906032EG2004 VR6® 24 valve022906032DM2003 VR6® 24 valve022906032CS
022906032CR2002 VR6® 24 valve G/J/Bora022906032AM2002 VR6® 24 valve022906032BM2001 Golf®/Jetta® 1.8T06A906032DL2001 Golf®/Jetta® 1.8T06A906032DM2001 Golf®/Jetta® 1.8T06A906032GH2001 Golf®/Jetta® 1.8T06A906032DR
06A906032DE2001 Golf®/Jetta® 1.8T06A906032AR2000 Golf®/Jetta® 1.8T06A906018CJ
06A906018CG
06A906032CL
06A906032CM

*Eos*
*Year And Model**ECU Part*2007 Eos 2.0T1Q0907115B


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Audi A4 A6 1.8T (AMB) ECUs

8E0906018AB
8E0906018B
8E0909518
8E0909518AA
8E0909518AC
8E0909518AF
8E0909518AK
8E0909518AL
8E0909518AM
8E0909518AP
8E0909518AR
8E0909518AT
8E0909518B
8E0909518BA
8E0909518BC
8E0909518E
8E0909518F
8E0909518G
8E0909518M
8E0909518P
8E0909518Q
8E0909518R
8E0909518S


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

note to self, possible future items:

VAP Motorsports- Billet Pinion Shaft Brace 02A/02J

Integrated Engineering Reinforced Clutch Fork 02A/02J


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Not a good sign.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Jeebus said:


> Not a good sign.


 No sign. Just recently found out about these items. Preventative.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Found oil in cyl#2. So it has been parked until I can pull the head.


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

*cam position sensor*

Hi followed your thread and one thing that I wanted to do as well is make a cam position sensor from my 16v distributor. After looking around for quite some time nowI found something that you might interested in. It is a distributor cap block off plate from 034 Motorsports. $75. Looks pretty clean:thumbup:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

After 35k turbo gave up.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

elRey said:


> After 35k turbo gave up.


Glad is not the head bro. 

Holset hx35 's turn ?  hehe


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Yeah. one of the main reasons I was thinking is was a head issue was the fact it ran like crap. After inspecting I found the oil was fouling the O2 sesnor so bad causing it to run like it did. Once I removed the turbo and downpipe and ran the car open exhuast from manifold it ran perfect, no smoke.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

elRey said:


> Yeah. one of the main reasons I was thinking is was a head issue was the fact it ran like crap. After inspecting I found the oil was fouling the O2 sesnor so bad causing it to run like it did. Once I removed the turbo and downpipe and ran the car open exhuast from manifold it ran perfect, no smoke.


Good to hear :thumbup:

What's the plan?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Just reading up on turbine oil seals and found a good read. There's always more to the dynamics of these systems than perceived at first glance:

https://www.highpowermedia.com/RET-Monitor/2980/turbo-oil-seals



> If a shaft spinning at 20,000 rpm can pose a sealing problem then what about one doing 120,000 rpm or even, dare I say it, 240,000 rpm? A simple enough question, you might say, but before answering it we need to understand the application and the desired effectiveness of the seal required.
> 
> A crankshaft oil seal for instance needs to be 100% reliable under all conditions. This is because in the mind of the customer, it takes but a single drop of oil to constitute a failure. In the case of a turbocharger however, the shaft seals are altogether a different proposition.
> 
> ...





> What the author states about wear in a turbo piston ring seal is incorrect. The cross section aspect ratio of these seals are designed so that gas pressure keeps the ring pressed outward against the static housing bore, and the ring does not rotate. The ring is designed to seal on its OD and one end face. Thus the only surface that wears is the end face subjected to sliding contact with the shaft groove. Since the OD surface does not wear, the ring end gap will not change over time.
> 
> As noted, piston ring seals work effectively as turbo shaft seals only when there is positive pressure in the compressor and turbine housings, and when the pressure delta between the turbine and compressor wheels results in a constant axial thrust force in one direction. Any pressure differential that causes the ring seal to shift axially will cause it to leak.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Replacement turbo on the way. Also ordered a rebuilt kit and a couple of step gap turbine oil seals. This turbo seems perfectly fine except for turbine oil seal. Wheels spin freely and very smoothly. God willing, I'll drop in the replacement turbo with these housings and rebuilt the center. Then I'll have a fresh turbo to drop in when (not if, but when) the new turbo fails.

Dropping the turbo just requires removing the tip, dp (vbands) and loosening passenger axel from trans. Then I can unbolt oil lines and then turbo from mani and pull from underneath. 

It also gives me a mock turbo for another project.... that the wife doesn't know about yet


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

While waiting on a replacement turbo, I disassembled and inspected this one:





























































































.

.

I'll rebuild this one with this step gap oil seal:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Unfortunately the oil seal on this turbo is not a standard seal. It's tapered on the inside. And the groove is cut to match on the shaft. I highly doubt I'll be able to find the correct seal.

That said, everything looks really good. seal included. Very little if any wear. Only thing is the caked oil from the leak. I want to say what happened is that the seal rotated so the gap was at the bottom, and as the car sat, oil seeped thru the gap. That explains why the cloud of smoke stopped after running the car for a while. 

I'm going to try cleaning the caked oil and reassemble the turbo with seal gap rotated up.

Worst case I still have a replacement turbo to swap in.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

:thumbup: bro


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

elRey said:


> Electric cutout install:
> 
> So, I had a small bit of 3" tube left over from making my downpipe and a (almost) local dubber was kind enough to send me a free v-band flange he had sitting around. I tcked this together a while back hoping to do a dyno run with it. I never got around to it.
> 
> ...



The cutout has been converted from electric to boost actuated for a while now. Just now getting pictures. Sorry, none of it pre-install.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

elRey said:


> The cutout has been converted from electric to boost actuated for a while now. Just now getting pictures. Sorry, none of it pre-install.


how is it when closed? does it leak at all? how long have you been using it?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> how is it when closed? does it leak at all? how long have you been using it?


It spits at startup because of condensation and whatnot. And if you get down there and put your ear to it you can make out a small leak, but if you're not down on your knees you cant make out a leak sound. There's a slight preload on the actuator that holds valve shut much better than electric motor. In cabin it's no different than stock. 

I cant remember how long ago I converted it. May be a little under a year?


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Any updates on this?


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

ace fabrication....


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Thanks!

No major updates. It's been a major horse for my family. I just put it up on stands to find a bent clutch fork. 

Ask questions if you have any, but I'm not one to post daily blog post like updates of every litle thing that happens.

Though you might also like my wife's build.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

1.8T 20v+DSG DQ250. Complete project with photos, videos...


Hi guys! This project was done almost 5 years ago, but maybe not everybody knows about this great opportunity. Yes-you can combine great reliable 5v 1.8t engine with modern, fast DSG transmission. Long story short-in 2015 I bought a 2000 Audi S3. Very soon, the dual mass flywheel starts to make...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

^ Done. Checked off.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Since I couldn't integrate the indicator around the selector seamlessly, I created a custom LCD to display selected gear:
LCD gear select indicator


----------



## tao13 (May 5, 2021)

elRey said:


> Since I couldn't integrate the indicator around the selector seamlessly, I created a custom LCD to display selected gear:
> LCD gear select indicator


Hi ELREY , what can bus shield is it? in the picture looks like only a transciver, right? That ESP32-s witch you used did it knows CAN controller? Do you put other can controller between blue shield and esp32 , something mcp2515? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

elRey said:


> While waiting on a replacement turbo, I disassembled and inspected this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also rebuilt this turbo. I used Turbolabs America kit. Other than the oil leak, good turbo to rebuild.


----------

